# Trixie ~ 1 year old Spayed Lionhead



## Kipcha (Nov 23, 2012)

[align=center]




[/align]

Trixie was a surrender from a rather sad story. Her owner was travelling and asked a friend of hers to watch this sweet girl while she was gone. Little did the friend know, Trixie's owner wouldn't be coming back for her. Instead, she moved to Australia and wasn't taking her with her!

They kept her for a while, not sure what to do with her, before contacting us.

We took her and man, she was quite the hormonal and moody rabbit! Extremely territorial, grunted, boxed, lunged, she did it all.

Luckily, since then, she has gotten spayed and she is now sweet as can be. She approaches now for treats and pets and she loves head rubs.

[align=center]



[/align]

Trixie will come with all her supplies. If you are interested in such things, Trixie has also started in Rabbit Agility and has shown quite a bit of skill in the sport!

She is eagerly awaiting a forever home!

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's praying for good luck, she's such a cutie. Two of our rescues were found abandoned in a garage by a realtor friend of ours. Never been able to truly understand how someone can abandon a bunny or any other animal.


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 8, 2012)

Adorable bunny. I hope she finds her forever home soon ray:


----------



## Luce (Dec 8, 2012)

If only I lived in Canada...Luce will be getting a new friend! She's adorable and hopefully she'll be adopted soon! Best wishes!


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 17, 2012)

Trixie is still up for adoption!


----------



## Trixie (Dec 21, 2012)

Aww I wish! I do live in Canada but not close enough...and Trixie is my nickname so this touches me deep. Hope you get a great home Trixie!! xx


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 23, 2013)

Trixie is still up for adoption! I cannot believe such a beautiful girl still hasn't managed to find the right family. We have had a few people inquire about her, but none of them have been the right fit. We'll wait as long as it takes for the right people to come forward and give Trixie the loving home she so deserves.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 11, 2013)

Trixie is still up for adoption!


----------



## Troller (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow that's a foul story for such a beautiful bun. I hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 16, 2013)

Trixie is adopted!






I am so glad we waited for the right one to come along, she has gone to a wonderful home and the girl that took her is just great. She's been sending us messages talking about how happy she and Trixie are and talking about what a good girl she is!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 17, 2013)

:great:so glad to hear this--wish it could have been us.


----------

